# Black Friday Observations



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

So I was one of the stupid and crazy people to go out Black Friday shopping last night. I ended up in line at Walmart with a 1,000 other people. I made a lot of interesting observations last night about people and their shopping behaviors in a chaotic situation. People were friendly in line, but as soon as the doors opened it became a game of pushing, running, chaos and intimidation. People swearing at each other, pushing past seniors and people with walkers, etc. It was actually pretty disgusting. 

If people are doing this to save $3 on underwear, can you imagine what it would be like in a SHTF situation where food/medical supplies are limited? Scary stuff. This morning I feel even more affirmed that the way of the prepper is the right way to go. I know I don't wanna die in the chaos and the lack of humanity when people get desperate over vital supplies. I will also never go out at midnight on Black Friday again. Not worth it.


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

I also went out last night but fortunately I'm in a smaller town in the Midwest well not that small we still have 2 walmarts but as far as I saw everyone was pretty polite. I even got offered to grab something for me a few times from someone in front if I was behind them looking. It must have been all the turkey that everyone ate and the fact it wasn't 5 in the morning.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Same here. Smaller town in the midwest with only one walmart. In fact of all the people I saw, only one was rude. He was forcing his way past people in line. Until he came up to one of the Marine recruiters that was out shopping on his way home from the office. Id talked to him for bout a half hour. Rude guy ended up picking himself up off the floor.


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

Gotten love that this is shopping not a moshpit. We are all here for the same reason so why not atleast make it the best for everyone. I love laying people like that flat on the ground.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i was at the gun club left at 1 am was 7th car in line, they handed out #'s opened the gates at 5am and the gun shop @8am only 9 customers at a atime. about 700 people. they had a parking lot sale while you waited so we talked to every one, ate, bought bulk ammo,otd 500 9mm $90.00, 1000 .223 $300,500 40 cal 110.00. t got them shot guns rem 870 and rugers 10/22 (to suck the girls in).
also did some range time.
every one was really nice, even walking a round and away and coming back to thier spot unchallenged. just really nice people! gun store people are awesome, unlike macys, target and jc pennys that i went to yrs before.
nice experience. im going to sleep


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i was at the gun club left at 1 am was 7th car in line, they handed out #'s opened the gates at 5am and the gun shop @8am only 9 customers at a atime. about 700 people. they had a parking lot sale while you waited so we talked to every one, ate, bought bulk ammo,otd 500 9mm $90.00, 1000 .223 $300,500 40 cal 110.00. t got them shot guns rem 870 and rugers 10/22 (to suck the girls in).
> also did some range time.
> every one was really nice, even walking a round and away and coming back to thier spot unchallenged. just really nice people! gun store people are awesome, unlike macys, target and jc pennys that i went to yrs before.
> nice experience. im going to sleep


See what happens when GUNS are around, it makes people polite.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't have time to go there was no way I was giving up hunting this morning ;D


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell me about it, when SHTF only the strong and peppered will survive. Its sad to say but that is how it is going to be...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> See what happens when GUNS are around, it makes people polite.


absolutely! people were automatic interested in each other, what are you gonna get? people would smile when they described their quarry and tel how long they have been shooting. not a moment was down. we showed ready to tail gate, fire pot coffee for 1 million, ice chest with water sammiches and movies. the owners of the gun club.
came out with gift bags stuffed with goodies for all of us who showed early a good 200 folks, bags varied with soft gun cases, hats, t shirts sweat shirts, cleaning kits, targets. and then they had little things like sig sauer buttons and stickers and fun little gun accessories! lots trading going on when people opened their presents!

just well organized, and well attended. and of course well looted!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

That's pretty accurate, Jim. Just a big herd of sheeple.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I looked at all the ads, and I saw nothing worth going shopping for. 

Walmart came close with the SIG Sauer M400 in olive drab MOE furniture for $867. That and the $149 4GB XBOX 360 almost lured me in.

I went to the gun range instead. Shorter line. And my wallet never moved.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

preppermama said:


> So I was one of the stupid and crazy people to go out Black Friday shopping last night. I ended up in line at Walmart with a 1,000 other people. I made a lot of interesting observations last night about people and their shopping behaviors in a chaotic situation. People were friendly in line, but as soon as the doors opened it became a game of pushing, running, chaos and intimidation. People swearing at each other, pushing past seniors and people with walkers, etc. It was actually pretty disgusting.
> 
> If people are doing this to save $3 on underwear, can you imagine what it would be like in a SHTF situation where food/medical supplies are limited? Scary stuff. This morning I feel even more affirmed that the way of the prepper is the right way to go. I know I don't wanna die in the chaos and the lack of humanity when people get desperate over vital supplies. I will also never go out at midnight on Black Friday again. Not worth it.


Yes, I was one of those stupid and crazy people too, but I wasnt shopping for gifts, I was on my way to work and needed a couple of things to make my lunch with at work and get me through another late night shift. It wasnt too painful but NEVER AGAIN, is all I can say. Next time I will just do without!

It was a straight up insane Assylum in no uncertian terms. For the life of me I cant see how anyone would think that saving a couple of bucks on this or that is worth all of that! It was about 2000 and there were lines down every aisle of the store waiting to buy stuff that wasnt going to be available for at least another 2 hours! No kidding, I had to ask folks to please give me some room so I could get close enough to reach a pack of Snow Peas and a 2 liter of soda on the shelf. And good Lord have mercy...I didnt know there were that many cops on the pay roll to man Walmart like that in this town! They were rolling deep to say the least and all tacticooled out too. It almost looked like a SWAT call out. Parking...good thing Im in shape and dont mind walking a bit. Not even the south 40 of the parking lot was available. I had to park across the highway and walk over to the store! Do people realize that there will be several more truck loads arriving in a day or two and they will probably be able to get just as good a deal with half the hassel? In fact on a number of things I am willing to bet the deals are going to get even sweeter than they were at 2200 Thanksgiving night!

Now I know why its called Black Friday!!! Appropriately so I might add.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Today I witnessed what seemed to me a thief occurance. I was going to Tractor Supply to pick up some galvanized screws for my rabbit hutches and on the other side of Tractor Supply is a Walmart. A man in his 30's-40s was running away from walmart as fast as a 10 year old would run, he came down the hill from walmart and was heading toward tractor supply area. Two guys on cell phones were running behind him talking on the phone and looked like they were telling someone (police) where he was heading and I'm assuming what he looked like. On the way down the hill the guy fell face first and hit the bottom of the road/concrete and got quickly up. At that point I realized he was stealing and ran right past me after I saw about 6 stores down red/blue lights. So, I figured he got caught. I got mad at myself thinking I might had been able to stop him, but of course a million things ran through my mind on legal issues that could have arose.

I locked the doors to my car, put the glock in my back concealed holster and went in and got my screws for the hutches. I actually had a smile on my face for some reason. I guess knowing that I was protected, and that regardless of if I did "save the day", I could had put myself in danger/legal over someone stealing a tickle me elmo. I'll post this again later in a new thread on "what would you have done" type scenario.

Other things observed: 10mph drivers in a 45mph zone. No turn signals (common anyway for Kentucky), lots of rude people standing around and not getting out of your way while they clearly see you trying to walk, people talking extremely loud on cell phones, traffic authorities giving parking tickets out like condoms at a health clinic (this might had been a good thing today), people blowing their car horns across town (something you don't normally hear in this town), children running around like monkeys, people sneezing/coughing and touching doors and not covering their holes, and stressed out employees.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

survival said:


> Today I witnessed what seemed to me a thief occurance. I was going to Tractor Supply to pick up some galvanized screws for my rabbit hutches and on the other side of Tractor Supply is a Walmart. A man in his 30's-40s was running away from walmart as fast as a 10 year old would run, he came down the hill from walmart and was heading toward tractor supply area. Two guys on cell phones were running behind him talking on the phone and looked like they were telling someone (police) where he was heading and I'm assuming what he looked like. On the way down the hill the guy fell face first and hit the bottom of the road/concrete and got quickly up. At that point I realized he was stealing and ran right past me after I saw about 6 stores down red/blue lights. So, I figured he got caught. I got mad at myself thinking I might had been able to stop him, but of course a million things ran through my mind on legal issues that could have arose.


I never would step between a shoplifter and the police. It's just not worth the liability or the hassle, especially if the whole thing is just over a Tickle-Me-Elmo. If this guy is hurting Walmart's bottom line, not my problem. Walmart could give two $hits about the common person or their needs.

However, if this guy had someone's purse, a small child, blood on him, then that's another story. I would have chased him and called 911 with my cell phone/taken pictures.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I hear ya Momma. But knowing Walmart's loss prevention policy. I would say he took something other than a tickle me elmo. The policy does differ state to state. But by and large if they steal stuff that does not amount to more than forty bucks their loss prevention can not do anything. And they will get fired if they chase someone outside of the store. See, it costs Walmart more to take a shoplifter in and call the cops than it does to let them get away with thirty nine dollars of goods. And if they were to chase someone after that person got out of the store and that person fell and got hurt Walmart could be held liable for damages.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Lattice said:


> I hear ya Momma. But knowing Walmart's loss prevention policy. I would say he took something other than a tickle me elmo. The policy does differ state to state. But by and large if they steal stuff that does not amount to more than forty bucks their loss prevention can not do anything. And they will get fired if they chase someone outside of the store. See, it costs Walmart more to take a shoplifter in and call the cops than it does to let them get away with thirty nine dollars of goods. And if they were to chase someone after that person got out of the store and that person fell and got hurt Walmart could be held liable for damages.


That makes sense. Even if they have more than $39 worth of stuff, shoplifters aren't my problem, nor would I risk my body or life over them....especially not for Walmart. If it were a small business owner I'd be more likely to intervene.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I would be more inclined to get into it if he had robbed a person, or was trying to take a child. 

A lot of it goes down to mentality. A lot of folks like us see themselves as the sheepdog like a cop or a military member. Me? While I did at one point serve in the military, I do not see myself as a sheepdog. I am a porcupine.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

At bass pro people were running into me and my cousin and mom, and they were knocking my cane out from under me, one time a guy kicked it out of my hand, at one point a dude I completely got out of the way for pushed me like I was some kind of lazy dog, had to poke that one with the end of my cane. And the people good lord. Now, I have always stated and hold that Atlantans are just about the lousiest people of any outside New York but yesterday was literally a battering experience. I'm sore all the way down to my toes because they got stepped on about ten times. To make matters worse, every power chair and wheelchair and handicapped parking spot was inhabited by FAT people, not handicapped people- _*FAT*_ people. I got broken from stem to stern, some of my bones not healed yet, and this one guy jumps on the last chair because he's 400lbs and is too lazy to waddle around for an hour. Makes me mad, I see that alot here. Being morbidly obese is not a handicap...it is a self inflicted, self sustained _crying shame_ is what it is.

Observations for ATL metro area:
> People were blatantly and openly rude / hostile
> LOTS of bumping and fender rubbing
> People unable to control their unruly children
> Carts were just dead weight for most people, too lunky to use in the chaos
> the floors quickly became covered in knocked over / discarded items and was hazardous
> Rampant shoplifting sign all over the store (cut open boxes, packages)
> Main areas were teeming. fringe areas near the outside walls were much better
> big logjams near the parking lot exit and registers
> shoes, gun area, ammo area, fishing area, rock wall and archery dept were the most heavily hit
> "security" and loss prevention officers were overrun within hours

If it were a SHTF situation, WORL that place would be a death trap. Definitely bring guns and men if you intend to secure materials post SHTF from a place like bass pro


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sorry that happened to you Leon. This is the stuff I was talking about. If it's like this on Black Friday, imagine the behavior during a SHTF event.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you Leon. This is the stuff I was talking about. If it's like this on Black Friday, imagine the behavior during a SHTF event.


I'm telling you that I would be _mincemeat_ going in there alone. I was barely able to walk from all the people bumping into me and hording the isles. Best scenario I could see is to stay in the FJ, keep an eye out with binoculars or a gun scope and wait till activity died down some time during the early twilight. Other than that, I would ram and breech the doors with a stolen heavy truck like a moving van or a school bus. After the doors were breached, I'd load up the FJ with a guy in each seat and one in the rear with big assault weapons at the ready. I'd go in fast, let them load up and get the hell out of there within ten minutes. Hell, I'd probably have the men take a few potshots as a show of force right away if we saw anyone just to keep them down and under the shelves. A bigger and better armed force will always suppress lesser armed locals, but you would think twice like I am after seeing what were obviously _illegal aliens_ getting up in the face of three county cops at bass pro with *no* fear of arrest or repercussions. As I was walking out of there, there was a family of about 15 Hispanic men and women confronted with three county cops and none of them spoke a word of English, they were literally _roaring in the faces_ of these cops in Spanish and the cops were really close to drawing weapons on them. You could smell the wet-dog smell of human fear and anger when you went past them. The guy up front doing all the yapping was about 5'3 and reeked of alcohol. As I saw it, the cops cowered down in the face of several blatant law violations including public drunkenness, DUI, shoplifting, going to the terror of the people and even several threat violations including the lead cholo telling the lead cop he would "-" _ki you asss_, which I would be sent to prison for. I can promise that asshole walked Scot free due to the anti-American administration in this country. Right now they even have the cops scared to do anything lest they face a million dollar lawsuit.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

leon i think your experience was crummy. its too bad people behave that way. During my yrs of inability to protect myself i wasnt inclined to go to events with posible crowds. much less crowd control issues.


----------

